# Secure and small tool storage - Any ideas?



## gebli (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

As a newbie in woodworking I am facing several challenges. One of them is the lack of storage space at home. Even if I wasn't a newbie, this would still be a problem!
I am thinking in something that in an optimized way, would hold all my tools (standard hand tools) and would close and allow to be locked.
It is hard for me to describe what's in my mind, especially in english...
Something with two doors, which when opened would allow tools to be stored in the doors themselves plus in the main boy, of course.

Get the idea?

Thanks!

Gerry


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Like this? 











BTW, my daughters job takes her to Brazil often
and she loves it. In the summer that kids go with
her and live on the beach.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## gebli (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, this is the idea... I'm looking for something a bit bigger and especially, the plans for buidling it myself! 
Maybe not so many drawers... but anyway, this is the idea.

What is the name for this kind of things?

Gerry

PS: I like Brazil too but it takes 2+ hours in plane, plus migration, customs and learning portuguese!


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

You can search for tool chest, tool cabinet, etc. I cannot remember the name of the magezine, but one of this month's magazines had plans and instructions for several variations of this, some with shelves, some without, some taller, some smaller. I want to say it was Wood magazine, and this month had two magazines in one package. Had a hole issue devoted to setting up a small shop, from storage to tools, etc. Some were rolling carts, some wall mounted. Most could have locks added relatively easily.


----------



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

Gerry, you might find a few ideas on PlansNow.com like the one below. I'm not sure if this is what you have in mind, but it's a little larger than the one BHOFM suggested. Do you want to hang the thing on the wall, or does it have to be portable?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I only posted the picture so we would all be
working on the same page.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

The hinges need to be stout on a cabinet like this.


----------



## gebli (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and for expanding my english!
What I had in mind is very much like what windstorm pasted. To be honest... I don't think I have the skills for that yet, but who knows... with the appropriate plans and patience... 
It can be portable or for hanging... it will depend on the size.

I don't think I can get those magazines here in Buenos Aires, but anyway, I will check.

Regards,

Gerry


----------



## basser (Sep 15, 2008)

*tool chest*

Gelbi
I had the bright idea to build something like this for my wood carving chisles....I was going to scale it down considerably.








here is another version










and here is a web site that sells the wonderful chests (although I was going to make my own). They all seem lockable and portable
http://www.gerstnerusa.com/
Andy


----------



## cathardo (Nov 14, 2008)

Expanding on this thread, what do you (the community you) use for hardware storage. I know there are all sorts of big bucks storage solutions available, but spending $150 to save those _three_ extra brass #4s screws is a bit much. Personally I have a draw full, expanding onto the corner of my assembly bench. There HAS to be a better way.


----------



## basser (Sep 15, 2008)

*storage*

at some point we bought one of those wire shelves that attach over a door...presumably for a pantry to hold canned goods. Well this is mounted on my basement wall and holding all sorts of small fasteners and parts. Originally I used glass jars, but have since switched to all peanut butter plastic jars...we eat the peanut butter and the plastic jar get used on the rack. I got tired of dropping the glass jars and having to deal with the mess, and the plastic are far lighter.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

*Storage*

They switched bolt suppliers at work, so they switched out the bins as well. They were going to throw them away so I brought some of the little ones home. They are nice, I keep all my screws, nails, bolts, washers, pen parts, wooden wheels, electrical parts, you name it and it is probably in there. It makes it nice to have all that stuff in one place.:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## gebli (Jan 16, 2009)

I finally bought a plan for a folddown workbench at plansnow.com. Maybe too much for my little expertise... Thank you all!Gerry


----------



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

Gerry, it sounds like you're on the right track & everyone on this thread has been giving you excellent advice. I would only add that being fairly new to woodworking (like myself), don't be intimidated & take your time. You're going to make plenty of mistakes as you learn (we all do), but that can also be part of the fun of it. Good luck building your workbench.:smile:

P.S. Here's a peg board cabinet with sliding doors I modified from a design I downloaded from Plans.Now.com (posted on another thread). It's a great storage solution & was a fairly easy build for novices like us...


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Let's see- peanut butter tubs (3 lb. size), peanut jars (48 oz. size), small peanut butter jars, medicine bottles (amber plastic), assortment of plastic trays. That should describe some of the shop.
I did go through my shop and make some big changes. I took a lot of stuff from an old secretary and off the shelves and put them in an old school locker. Lockers are about 12X12. Label maker came in handy. I have more room so I now need more stuff!!!!


----------

